# Provap vs Sublimox vs Oxalika Pro



## SteveHive (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi everybody, the season for treatments is approaching, I am planning on buying a new oxalic acid vaporizer. 
I need something fast, therefore i am excluding varrox type models, and my choice narrowed down to 3 models:

Provap








Sublimox








Oxalika Pro







What do you think? first hand experience?

THANK YOU!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

(thread moved to equipment/hardware subforum)


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

As you are in Europe I would take a look at the Sublimox and or the Provap type, I am not sure they are called Provap in Europe. This type of vaporizer works very well and can sublimate the 2 gram dose of OA in less than 30 seconds and if you can work from behind the hive it will make your life very much easier. The newer model you are looking at is pretty pricey and I think a little complicated. In my opinion the simpler the device the better. For the Sublimox and Provap type you will require mains power either through a generator or an inverter and also a long extension cord which believe me is much easier to handle than a 12 volt battery and heavy leads that must be lugged from hive to hive. At the moment I am only treating about 50 colonies every 5 days so perhaps I am not a large enough operator to provide you with the advice you need.


----------



## SteveHive (Apr 24, 2017)

from behind you mean that I have to modify the beehives?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Modify, meaning you need to drill a 1/4" or 6mm hole in the back bottom board rim that you can insert the outlet of the vaporizer into then plug when you are complete or anywhere else you would like to treat from, then yes but a very small modification that will take less than 30 seconds to do. You can see in this link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&t=844s


----------



## SteveHive (Apr 24, 2017)

thank you! i'm going to check it!


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

In the US, it's the "Pro Vap 110"
In the UK, it's the "Pro Vap 220"


----------



## SteveHive (Apr 24, 2017)

the old habit of differentiating every measuring scale ever! from voltage to metrics!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey you have to admit that the USA was into metrics way back, look at the monetary system it was way ahead of many countries and way back in the 19 th century the rest was handed over to a government committee to do the rest of metrication but somehow got lost in the bowls of the government and were never heard from again. Must be something like the guys in Brussels.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

johno said:


> Hey you have to admit that the USA was into metrics way back, look at the monetary system it was way ahead of many countries and way back in the 19 th century the rest was handed over to a government committee to do the rest of metrication but somehow got lost in the bowls of the government and were never heard from again. Must be something like the guys in Brussels.


It was a serious tragedy. The empirical system is such an inferior, convoluted mess. I was promised in grade school that we would be converting to the metric system by the time I was an adult. I'm 50. They lied.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I also learned the metric system in school and everyone thought it was the way of the future. The US move to the metric system was passed by Congress in 1975 and President Carter (Dem) began to start implementation in 1976 but it was effectively killed by Repulbicans led by then Congressman, now Senator Charles Grassley(Rep) of Iowa who thought it was communist and somehow un-American. He is still a Senator. We still don't have the metric system. Some things never change. J


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Some times things never stop changing, I grew up with the imperial system and then while still quite young changed over to the metric system which was costly and inconvenient to most retail outlets and after many years migrated to the USA and back to a similar imperial system. So all in all you just use what you have and get by quite alright. One could say the world should be on the same system but then should they also speak the same language or be ruled by the same political systems, I certainly hope not.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

johno said:


> One could say the world should be on the same system but then should they also speak the same language or be ruled by the same political systems, I certainly hope not.


And I think this is part of the reason why the metric system failed -- particularly in the South. It became lumped in as almost a cultural norm (like politics, language, etc.) instead of a superior practical system of measurement where all you need to be able to do is divide or multiply by 10. Alabama was not going to be told by Europeans that they were "doing it wrong."

So, we continue to convert ounces, to pints, quarts and gallons. We continue to work hundreds of fractions into every wood project we do. Because no one tells us that we are doing it wrong.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

johno said:


> Modify, meaning you need to drill a 1/4" or 6mm hole in the back bottom board rim that you can insert the outlet of the vaporizer into then plug when you are complete or anywhere else you would like to treat from, then yes but a very small modification that will take less than 30 seconds to do. You can see in this link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&t=844s


Excellent video, Johno. 

I've not taken the plunge to drill access holes (yet ...) and have been going-in either through the front or the top, depending on the hive type - but that's a very neat way of getting VOA into the box.
LJ.


----------



## C.Etsol (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi SteveHive ! I recently bought the Oxalika Pro model, the "fast" version of it, I had a Sublimox, very different items. 
Let's say that the doser is a super nice idea, I just move from hive to hive and turn 2 levers, very, very fast, I cannot compare it to the Sublimox, resistance system is totally different, insulation, materials, looks great, feels great works great, and personally I like the 12 V system, In small apiaries I just use the car battery, big apiaries I use a cheap power supply "230 to 12V" and i'm done.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

In addition to reading comments, see all in “action” in an apiary before deciding.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

SteveHive said:


> Hi everybody, the season for treatments is approaching, I am planning on buying a new oxalic acid vaporizer.
> I need something fast, therefore i am excluding varrox type models, and my choice narrowed down to 3 models:
> 
> Provap
> ...


Easy vap is the same as the above, and it's a fraction of the price. 

That said, if you have cash to burn, either of those you listed would work just as well as the Easy Vap.


----------



## Soumia (Jul 26, 2021)

C.Etsol said:


> Hi SteveHive ! I recently bought the Oxalika Pro model, the "fast" version of it, I had a Sublimox, very different items.
> Let's say that the doser is a super nice idea, I just move from hive to hive and turn 2 levers, very, very fast, I cannot compare it to the Sublimox, resistance system is totally different, insulation, materials, looks great, feels great works great, and personally I like the 12 V system, In small apiaries I just use the car battery, big apiaries I use a cheap power supply "230 to 12V" and i'm done.


Hello, could you please send me the manual of the sublimox you bought? user manal, if possible Thank you


----------

